# Muzzle Buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Had a fun muzzle loader season. The snow made for some slow drives, but we saw plenty of deer. Seeing and shooting are two different things, but we ended with one nice buck, and four plump does. I didn't get the chance to harvest a deer, but had a ball hunting. I never had a shot, and never took the safety off. We were down to three people today, so we did a hit and run on some small pockets of one of the farms we hunt. I saw ten does, and a very nice eight point that looked like a horse with antlers. Unfortunately, he was running through the woods at about mach seven, and never offered a good, clean shot.

Here's an eight pointer my buddy shot on the last drive of the day on Sunday.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice buck, too bad you didn't get a shot off.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That's a nice one! Driving deer has to be difficult when you only have one shot, deep snow, and only three guys! I was in Harrison today. I think the snow there is just as deep as here. I slogged around til my legs cramped up from the drudge. Saw one little, scrawny, yearling alone and scared. Didn't have the heart to shoot her/him. Coming back, I counted over a hundred deer from Deersville to 77. They were all in fields and out early(but after shooting hours, of course), appeared(to me) to be very stressed from the weather.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice Buck, to bad you didn't get a shot off. Huntin with friends and having a good time keeps ya coming back. Next time it'll be you holding the rack and your bud takin your pic.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I don't mind eating tag soup once in a while. I shot a deer during gun week. The hunt is the fun part. One of the guys showed up with a truck load of king crab legs, and we ate 'em till we had butter running out our ears last night.

Fun was had by all.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW..........nice buck..............tell your buddy CONGRATS !!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow! Nice Wide One!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck. Like the gun too. I have the same Encore.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your buddy...that's a dandy. One thing is for sure...you didn't get cold while walking during your drives. I sat out Saturday morning and I froze.


----------

